# Runt??



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Some of you saw pictures of the Oops babies a few days ago, and how the first one born is very noticeably bigger than the younger one. Problem is, the bigger one is growing like a weed and the little one is staying quit small.  Their parents are my best parents, and I check the little one frequently and her crop is always full, and her lower body is round and plump, but she is about a quarter of the size of her brother. If I thought she wasn't getting enough food, I would bring her in to hand feed, but Benny and Gonzo feed her often and her crop is full so I'm not sure. I have had runts before, but never with a bigger sibling in the picture. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

Other than the baby being small, do you notice anything else different about her behaviour, activity level or poops?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryJane.......for what it's worth, I had the same thing happen last year. Although small, my baby did just fine. I've attached a couple of pics for you to see "before" and "after".........hopefully your baby will be ok and it's just one of those things that life throws at you once in a while. Good luck.
I might add that Dory is almost a year old.....Feb 2006 was the hatch date. I still get to see him about once a month. Although a perfect looking bird, he is about the size of a dove. Very small even for a "racing" homer. But he's got the attitude of a Bull Dog..........LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MaryJane,

If the parents have been preventively treated and immunized for all the stuff like Salmonellas, Paratyphoid, etc..etc, I wouldn't worry about it.

Do keep a close eye on the baby, in any case.


Renee, those babies are adorable. Big and Little.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Love the baby pics. They are darlings.

MJ, it might hopefully be nothing serious. Just keep an eye on her and hope she'll catch up.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, and Renee, that's exactly their size difference! Everyone's had their shots so they're all healthy. Her poops look perfectly normal and she is active and peeping and tries to feed from my fingers when I hold them to change their nest each day.  Mrs. Bird's little baby is a real runt, Munchkin we call her, she is the size of a dove too. Thanks for letting me know she's probably just a runt and not to worry.


----------

